

Ask HN: Programming projects for a teenager? - thekiwi99

Hey hacker news, I'm a 15 year old currently in high school, and I need a programming project.  I don't really want a project euler type thing, or something small, I want a big project, preferably a web service that I can build all the parts of myself, and show to potential employers at some point.  The problem is, I have no ideas.  Thanks in advance.
======
belbn
<http://ycombinator.com/rfs.html>

